# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  "Rồng đen" đối đầu Plants vs Zombies

## tuongts

Sub Zero, Scorpion, Shang Tsung, Liu Kang, Raiden, tất cả đều là những võ sĩ sở hữu sức mạnh phi thường đến từ series game đối kháng Mortal Kombat. Chuyện gì sẽ xảy ra nếu như họ được giao trách nhiệm bảo vệ ngôi nhà trước sự tấn công của lũ zombie khát não trong *Plants vs Zombies* thay vì đám cỏ cây yếu ớt? Hãy cùng theo dõi trong đoạn video độc đáo phía dưới đây do một fan hâm mộ sáng tác.
Mortal Kombat vs Plants vs Zombies - NicksplosionFX.


*>> Street Fighter vs Zombies*

----------

